# DeLonghi Eletta Plus



## anneb1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi just joined the Forum having bought my first coffee machine, got fed up going out to get one and it was a small fortune every week. I hope someone can help me, I am currently using ground coffee and the machine sometimes works ok but I intermittently get the message 'add pre ground coffee' when the coffee has already been added. Followed the instructions, am I missing something? It's very frustrating!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Use whole bean. What made you go the bean to cup route?


----------



## anneb1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good question! I'm not a big coffee drinker, one a day, usually from Costa! Lol! Seems like most of the folk in this forum are coffee connoisseurs and are leagues ahead of me in this area! Wish I had looked into the Forum in more detail prior to purchase instead of Which!


----------

